# Περάστε κόσμε! Έχω καλό πράγμα από BBC και ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ!



## Rogerios (Jan 19, 2009)

Είπαμε προχθές να παρακολουθήσουμε κάποιο από τα πολλά ντοκιμαντέρ που έχει μοιράσει σε DVD τα τελευταία χρόνια η "ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ" και διαλέξαμε τη σειρά "Wild Europe" του BBC (παραγωγή 2005-2006, ο τίτλος μεταφράστηκε ελληνικά ως "Άγνωστη Ευρώπη"). Τα δύο πρώτα επεισόδια αναφέρονται στη γεωλογική ιστορία της ηπείρου μας, το 3ο και το 4ο στη σχέση ανθρώπου και φυσικού περιβάλλοντος. Το ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν πράγματι εξαιρετικό (τόσο από επιστημονική όσο και από αισθητική άποψη), όχι όμως και η μετάφρασή του (η οποία πιστώνεται ή μάλλον χρεώνεται σε εταιρία), γεγονός όχι και τόσο πρωτότυπο αν λάβουμε υπόψη την ποιότητα των μεταφράσεων στη συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα. Ακολουθεί ένα απάνθισμα μεταφραστικών καλλιτεχνημάτων από τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους των δύο τελευταίων επεισοδίων (ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα κουράγιο να ελέγξω αν η μετάφραση είναι πανομοιότυπη και στο ελληνικό σπικάζ, ενώ δεν γνωρίζω αν η σειρά προβλήθηκε στον ΣΚΑΪ και, αν ναι, αν χρησιμοποιήθηκε η επίμαχη μετάφραση).

Α. Συμπαθητικές απροσεξίες

Το ντοκιμαντέρ αναφέρει ότι η πατάτα έφτασε πιθανώς στην Ιρλανδία όταν η θάλασσα ξέβρασε στις ακτές τα κουφάρια πλοίων της ισπανικής αρμάδας, μετά την ήττα των ισπανικών δυνάμεων από τους Άγγλους (και τα στοιχεία της φύσης) το 1588. Και συμπληρώνει ο Άγγλος εκφωνητής ότι η πατάτα είχε φτάσει στην Ισπανία μερικές δεκαετίες νωρίτερα, με τις ανακαλύψεις του Κολόμβου. Ο μεταφραστής κάτι δεν προσέχει στο κείμενό του, κάτι ξεχνά και μας χαρίζει μια νέα θεώρηση της ιστορίας: "η πατάτα έκανε το ταξίδι από τον Νέο στον Παλαιό Κόσμο μερικές δεκαετίες πριν από τον Κολόμβο" ! Άραγε, ταξίδεψε μόνη της ή την έφερε κάποιος άγνωστος θαλασσοπόρος του οποίου το όνομα η κακούργα ιστορία ξέχασε να καταγράψει; Ή μήπως το έκαναν οι Βίκινγκς (αν υποθέσουμε ότι η φράση "μερικές δεκαετίες" μπορεί να καλύψει και τρεις ή τέσσερις αιώνες); 

Β. Αφού μοιάζουν, είναι ίδια.

Συνεχίζει ο Άγγλος εκφωνητής για τις πατάτες, "πατάτες" σερβίρει κι ο μεταφραστής του. Το ντοκιμαντέρ κάνει λόγο για μύκητες που προσέβαλαν τις καλλιέργειες στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, καταστρέφοντάς τες και προκαλώντας λιμό (famine, έλεγε και ξανάλεγε). Στους υπότιτλους βλέπαμε και ξαναβλέπαμε "λοιμός". Θα μου πείτε, από άποψη συνεπειών το ίδιο κάνει: είτε πανούκλα είτε πείνα, ο κίνδυνος είναι να χαζεύεις τα ραδίκια ανάποδα. Οπότε ... no problem!

Άλλωστε, λίγο αργότερα και ενώ το ντοκιμαντέρ πραγματεύεται το ζήτημα της βιομηχανικής ρύπανσης από τον 19ο αιώνα και μετά, η λέξη "smog" αποδίδεται απλά και οικονομικά ως "καπνός". Πώς λέμε "οι βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνού", ένα τέτοιο πράγμα.

Γ. Δημιουργική χρήση της νέας ελληνικής

1) *Και τα βουνά έχουν ψυχή* - Μας λέει το πρωτότυπο ότι κατά το παρελθόν οι κορυφές των Άλπεων "were feared and avoided". Μετάφραση: "οι κορυφές των Άλπεων φοβούνταν και αποφεύγονταν". Τι να φοβούνταν άραγε οι κακόμοιρες; Τους τουρίστες να υποθέσω; 

2) *Ενώ τα ποτάμια κάνουν μπίζνες* - Το ντοκιμαντέρ κάνει λόγο για την εμπορική κίνηση των ποταμών της Ευρώπης και χαρακτηρίζει τον Ρήνο ως "the busiest river in Europe". Μετάφραση: "ο Ρήνος είναι ο πλέον πολυάσχολος ποταμός της Ευρώπης". Κυλά και γράφει υπομνήματα και αναφορές στον φορητό υπολογιστή του.

3) *Η δύναμη του λιμανιού* - Το θέμα τώρα είναι η εμπορική κίνηση στα μεγάλα λιμάνια της ηπείρου μας. Εδώ ο μεταφραστής ξεπερνά τον εαυτό του σε δημιουργικότητα: "Ένα λιμάνι σαν κι αυτό μπορεί να πηγαινοφέρνει 3.000 κοντέϊνερ το χρόνο". Λέτε να τα εκσφενδονίζει σαν τον Κινγκ Κονγκ;

Έχουμε ακόμη: "την επανένταξη των καστόρων στη Βιέννη", αφού φαίνεται ότι είχαν εθιστεί σε βαριές εξαρτησιογόνες ουσίες, αλλά ευτυχώς απεξαρτήθηκαν. Τώρα βέβαια το πρωτότυπο μιλούσε για "reintroduction near Vienna", δεν υπάρχει όμως λόγος να ασχολούμαστε με πεζά πράγματα.

Μετά από αυτά, είναι μάλλον πταίσμα να μεταφράζεις ως "καλές συνθήκες διαβιώσεως" το πρωτότυπο "optimal growing conditions", προκειμένου περί θερμοκηπίων και των φυτών που καλλιεργούνται σε αυτά.

Δ. Όχι μόνο η στρατιά... αλλά και η γεωγραφία των ανυπάρκτων

1) Το καλύτερο από όλα είναι ο "ποταμός Ρόνος". Κι εμείς που νομίζαμε ότι ο Rhône λέγεται Ροδανός στα ελληνικά.

2) Πληροφορηθήκαμε επίσης την ύπαρξη της πόλης "Σβάνσα". Αν προσθέσω ότι μιλάμε για "τη Σβάνσα της Ουαλίας", θα καταλάβετε ότι πρόκειται για το Swansea.

3) Τέλος, μια περίπτωση υποψήφια για κατάταξη στη γνωστή "στρατιά των ανυπάρκτων" που στρατολογεί ο sarant. Η μετάφραση του ντοκιμαντέρ μας πληροφορεί ότι "το τείχος του Χάντριαν χώριζε την Αγγλία από τη Σκωτία". Μεγάλε και δοξασμένε Χάντριαν ! Να υποθέσουμε ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν περνά και συχνά από την πύλη του Αδριανού;

Ηθικό δίδαγμα; Ευχαριστούμε ειλικρινά την "Καθημερινή" που μας έχει χαρίσει μια ολόκληρη βιντεοθήκη με εξαιρετικά ντοκιμαντέρ, δεν θα έβλαπτε όμως και λίγη προσοχή στον υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## curry (Jan 19, 2009)

Γελάμε υστερικά - τι γελάμε, χτυπιόμαστε - εδώ στο γραφείο! Τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά την πρόβαλε ο Σκάι λίγο πριν από τις γιορτές αν δεν απατώμαι, αλλά δεν την είδα (παρόλο που το ήθελα, αλλά το ξέχασα). Κρίμα, να χάσω τέτοιο πάρτι!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2009)

Σαν βιαστική δουλειά της ξεπέτας μου ακούγεται εμένα όλο αυτό, αλλά θα περίμενε κανείς τον Αδριανό, το Σουάνσι και το Ροδανό να τα ξέρει χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ψάξει...

Άσχετο: έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι τα ντοκιμαντέρ του BBC τα τελευταία χρόνια, όταν πρόκειται για άγρια φύση, δεν δείχνουν ποτέ το λιοντάρι να κυνηγάει, να πιάνει και να τρώει την αντιλόπη; Παρά το δείχνουν μόνο να γλείφεται μετά την απεχθή πράξη;


----------



## Elsa (Jan 19, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> 3) *Η δύναμη του λιμανιού* - Το θέμα τώρα είναι η εμπορική κίνηση στα μεγάλα λιμάνια της ηπείρου μας. Εδώ ο μεταφραστής ξεπερνά τον εαυτό του σε δημιουργικότητα: "Ένα λιμάνι σαν κι αυτό μπορεί να πηγαινοφέρνει 3.000 κοντέϊνερ το χρόνο". Λέτε να τα εκσφενδονίζει σαν τον Κινγκ Κονγκ;



Ίσως μόνο το λιμάνι του Χονγκ-Κονγκ να τα κάνει αυτά...
Να ΄σαι καλά, μας έκανες και γελάσαμε, Δευτεριάτικα!


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2009)

Ροζέριε, πολύ καλογραμμένο, μπράβο!
Πολύ πιθανό να σου το κλέψω για τις σελίδες μου.


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2009)

Απροπό: Δυστυχώς ο Χάντριαν δεν εγκρίνεται για τη στρατιά των Ανύπαρχτων. Ο λόγος; Στη στρατιά στρατολογούνται όσοι ενανθρωπίστηκαν χάρη στον μεταφραστή, π.χ. ο Τσινγκ ο πρώτος (Ι Τσινγκ στο πρωτότυπο), ο Μπασέν ντε Λαντρ (όνομα λουτρού) κτλ. Ο Αδριανός ήταν ήδη άνθρωπος.

Μάλλον πρέπει το Υπουργείο Αμύνης της Νομανσλάνδης ναρχίσει να συγκροτεί και δεύτερη στρατιά, τη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων. Εκεί ο Χάντριαν θα γίνει αξιωματικός!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 19, 2009)

Merci, sarant ! 

Ευχαριστώ επίσης για τη διευκρίνιση ως προς τα κριτήρια κατάταξης στη Στρατιά των Ανυπάρκτων και νομίζω ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ξεκινήσει η στρατολόγηση και των Αγνώριστων, γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι περιμένει κόσμος και κοσμάκης να καταταγεί.


----------



## curry (Jan 19, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> (...) πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ξεκινήσει η στρατολόγηση και των Αγνώριστων, γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι περιμένει κόσμος και κοσμάκης να καταταγεί.



Ωραία, θα συνεισφέρω με τον αδερφό του Κάστορα, που σύμφωνα με τον υποτιτλισμό ενός ντοκιμαντέρ που είχε προβληθεί κάποια χρόνια πριν σε κρατικό κανάλι, τον λέγανε Πόλαξ!


----------



## dipylos (Jan 19, 2009)

curry said:


> Ωραία, θα συνεισφέρω με τον αδερφό του Κάστορα, που σύμφωνα με τον υποτιτλισμό ενός ντοκιμαντέρ που είχε προβληθεί κάποια χρόνια πριν σε κρατικό κανάλι, τον λέγανε Πόλαξ!


Ναι ρε. Ξάδερφος του Όμπραξ και κολλητός του Μπλεκ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 19, 2009)

Δείτε τα dvd του σήριαλ "The state within" που μοίρασε η Καθημερινή, αλλά δείτε τα ΜΕ τους υποτίτλους. Γέλιο μέχρι πρωίας. Έχω ξαναγράψει σχετικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 19, 2009)

Από τους πρώτους, πάντως, που θα καταταγούν στη Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων (και με βαθμό στρατηγού τουλάχιστον) είναι και ο περίφημος "Σολούκας", του οποίου την ύπαρξη μας έκαναν γνωστή οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι στον "Αλέξανδρο" του Όλιβερ Στόουν. Το "Σέλευκος" μάλλον τους φάνηκε μπανάλ...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Αν είναι να αρχίσουμε με τους Αγνώριστους, προτείνω να ανοίξουμε ένα νηματάκι, γιατί υπάρχει πολύ ψωμί...


----------

